# women's beauty perception trough time



## mmaria (Sep 12, 2014)

I've just seen this video and would like to hear your opinions... if you have an opinion on this that is 

just so you know .. it's not a nice video

_"Animator Frederic Doazan has created a short film titled ‘Supervenus’.
....
This animation is painful to watch—it documents the pressure that women face as they feel like they have to look a certain way, as well as their love-hate relationship with their bodies."_


----------



## runnah (Sep 12, 2014)

Nothing I can say won't make me appear like a pig.


----------



## sscarmack (Sep 12, 2014)

Now that was weird. I think I'm going to have nightmares now.


----------



## mmaria (Sep 12, 2014)

runnah said:


> Nothing I can say won't make me appear like a pig.


 I'm having trouble with this sentence... and yeah yeah, you don't have to bother about saying that in an less confusing way....



sscarmack said:


> Now that was weird. I think I'm going to have nightmares now.


 I thought you can handle even worse things


----------



## sscarmack (Sep 12, 2014)

mmaria said:


> I'm having trouble with this sentence... and yeah yeah, you don't have to bother about saying that in an less confusing way....
> 
> I thought you can handle even worse things


OH........You have no idea  hahahah


----------



## pgriz (Sep 12, 2014)

That was painful to watch.  And yet, it's probably not an inaccurate portrayal of what passes for the feminine "ideal", at least in the western contemporary culture.  There's a huge industry built upon the efforts to make women (and now men) feel insecure about their appearance, and to effectively brainwash us into accepting unrealistic and idealized portrayals as the aspirational goal.  This helps sell magasines, clothes, makeup, diets, shoes, and a whole pile of other "things" that do not advance the human condition in the slightest.  In my extended family, I am surrounded by women, all of whom feel some level of insecurity about their appearance and bodies, despite being, in my opinion, beautiful and inspirational and successful.  They have various body shapes, profiles and sizes - and as long as they are healthy, it is really no-one's business but their own how they look.  
In the last 15-20 years, I'm seeing a lot more emphasis on men also looking "good" or "sharp", and almost always it takes a lot of money and accessories to achieve the "desired" look.  I had an interesting conversation recently with a nephew who was obsessing over not being "ripped" enough - his perception of needing to have a certain "look" to be attractive to potential partners, is almost identical to the conversations I've had with my daughters exploring why they felt the need to look a certain way.  It would help if more people recognize who benefits from this angst.  It ain't the people who are feeling the pressure.


----------



## runnah (Sep 12, 2014)

I think weight is one of those things that shouldn't be seen as a "beauty" issue but more of a health issue. 

I am tired of this whole "fat shaming" is a bad thing trend. No it's unhealthy to be 100lbs overweight. You aren't fabulous you are going to die young but not before you drive up the healthcare costs.


----------



## mishele (Sep 12, 2014)

runnah said:


> I think weight is one of those things that shouldn't be seen as a "beauty" issue but more of a health issue.
> 
> I am tired of this whole "fat shaming" is a bad thing trend. No it's unhealthy to be 100lbs overweight. You aren't fabulous you are going to die young but not before you drive up the healthcare costs.


Good morning, sweetheart! lol
Did you have your coffee, yet?


----------



## mishele (Sep 12, 2014)

runnah said:


> Nothing I can say won't make me appear like a pig.


Friend, we already know you're a pig so nothing can make us think less of you.


----------



## pgriz (Sep 12, 2014)

The point is that there is a healthy range for any given body "type" which is determined by metabolism, genetics, and lifestyle.  I know of people who look anorexic but are actually perfectly healthy - they have a very high metabolism and love to exercise.  I also know people at the other end of the scale - apparently overweight, but just as capable of physical activity and their biochemistry is exactly where it needs to be.  And I know of people who look "normal" and are in fact quite sick (diabetes, etc.).  The superficial impression we get of another person often is inaccurate.   On the other hand, I also know when people ARE in an unhealthy state (on either side of the "normal" range), and believe me, they do too.  But it's the underlying issues (whether psychological or physical) that need to be addressed, not the external appearance.


----------



## otherprof (Sep 12, 2014)

runnah said:


> Nothing I can say won't make me appear like a pig.


That was very funny! You beat me to it.


----------



## mishele (Sep 12, 2014)

Wow, that video was fun. 
It is sad that us ladies are judged so harshly on our looks. At the same time a guy can be a slob with no worries. hehe


----------



## runnah (Sep 12, 2014)

mishele said:


> Wow, that video was fun.
> It is sad that us ladies are judged so harshly on our looks. At the same time a guy can be a slob with no worries. hehe



All that matters is the size of a guy's...wallet.


----------



## runnah (Sep 12, 2014)

Confession time and I think most guys are right there with me on this. It's very hard not to but most time when seeing a women the first thought is "would i do her?".

Chances are I am just a sexual deviant but I think I am not alone in this.


----------



## mishele (Sep 12, 2014)

runnah said:


> All that matters is the size of a guy's...wallet.


Tru dat!! lol
I guess that's the trade off! Us ladies have to look good and you guys better be making money! hehe
How do you guys feel about that?


----------



## runnah (Sep 12, 2014)

mishele said:


> Tru dat!! lol
> I guess that's the trade off! Us ladies have to look good and you guys better be making money! hehe
> How do you guys feel about that?



We are all dumb animals. Women want safety and to be provided for, men want to screw. Pretty damn simple.


----------



## bentcountershaft (Sep 12, 2014)

runnah said:


> Confession time and I think most guys are right there with me on this. It's very hard not to but most time when seeing a women the first thought is "would i do her?".
> 
> Chances are I am just a sexual deviant but I think I am not alone in this.



No, you are not alone.  I've tried to train myself otherwise but it just doesn't work.  For what it's worth, the thought only lasts for a fleeting moment.  I don't sit around and dwell on it.  At least not all the time.


----------



## mishele (Sep 12, 2014)

PIGS!!!
I love it! haha


----------



## bentcountershaft (Sep 12, 2014)

Sad isn't it?  You would think the self awareness thing would bring change with it, but it doesn't.  Acceptance is the last stage of discovering you are a pig.


----------



## runnah (Sep 12, 2014)

mishele said:


> PIGS!!!
> I love it! haha



You've never played the "would" or "wouldn't" game?


----------



## mishele (Sep 12, 2014)

bentcountershaft said:


> Sad isn't it?  You would think the self awareness thing would bring change with it, but it doesn't.  Acceptance is the last stage of discovering you are a pig.


It's ok!! I eye up women and men! hehe So what does that make me?!


----------



## runnah (Sep 12, 2014)

mishele said:


> It's ok!! I eye up women and men! hehe So what does that make me?!


----------



## Raj_55555 (Sep 12, 2014)

runnah said:


> Confession time and I think most guys are right there with me on this. It's very hard not to but most time when seeing a women the first thought is "would i do her?".
> 
> Chances are I am just a sexual deviant but I think I am not alone in this.


 


bentcountershaft said:


> No, you are not alone.  I've tried to train myself otherwise but it just doesn't work.  For what it's worth, the thought only lasts for a fleeting moment.  I don't sit around and dwell on it.  At least not all the time.


 
This might be a cultural thing as well, either that or I should get myself checked up!


----------



## bentcountershaft (Sep 12, 2014)

Raj_55555 said:


> This might be a cultural thing as well, either that or I should get myself checked up!



Perhaps, or it's possible runnah and I need to compare notes from out childhoods to see what common thing went wrong with both of us.


----------



## runnah (Sep 12, 2014)

bentcountershaft said:


> Perhaps, or it's possible runnah and I need to compare notes from out childhoods to see what common thing went wrong with both of us.



I think it all went wrong for me when I realized I loved poon.


----------



## bentcountershaft (Sep 12, 2014)

Oh, I remember going through that but I always thought that's when everything went right.  It sure seemed right at the time.


----------



## runnah (Sep 12, 2014)

bentcountershaft said:


> Oh, I remember going through that but I always thought that's when everything went right.  It sure seemed right at the time.



Kinda like when I realized I liked the smell of cocaine.


----------



## mishele (Sep 12, 2014)

You said, "poon"!! Hehe


----------



## runnah (Sep 12, 2014)

mishele said:


> You said, "poon"!! Hehe


----------



## limr (Sep 12, 2014)

Typical - a thread about women and men take it over 



runnah said:


> I think weight is one of those things that shouldn't be seen as a "beauty" issue but more of a health issue.
> 
> I am tired of this whole "fat shaming" is a bad thing trend. No it's unhealthy to be 100lbs overweight. You aren't fabulous you are going to die young but not before you drive up the healthcare costs.



To a point, you are correct. Carrying around a hundred extra pounds is going to cause health problems. It's a real problem and it's getting worse, so it needs to be addressed. It's not right to belittle someone for being that overweight and to treat the person poorly, but at the same time, it might be dangerous to ignore the real health issues that can come from being severely obese.

What bothers me (and this is directed in general, not at runnah) is when the shaming is directed at people who may be a little overweight but are still well within the realm of real, healthy, normal size and shape. There are people who are overweight who are perfectly healthy, and yet still deal with the fat shaming. Yet, a "skinny" person can be very unhealthy but never has to deal with society who is "just concerned about your health, dear!"

A normal sized, healthy model is considered "plus-sized." WTF is up with that? Look at all the photoshopping that goes into a typical picture of any woman these days. Even women who are considered beautiful and in shape...it's never good enough.

17 Mesmerizing Before & After Photoshop GIFs

What's very annoying to me is not just this, but all the campaigns, like the stuff Dove is putting out, to help women build their self-esteem. Even those are focused ONLY on helping us feel beautiful. Apparently, this is the only way to feel good about ourselves. So what if they are "redefining" beautiful so that we can all feel included? They're still telling me that the only thing that matters is how I feel about my appearance and accepting that I might not fit the media standard, but damnit, I'm still beeee-yoooooo-tiful! Because nothing else seems to matter.

What if I don't give four flying f***s about whether or not I'm beautiful? Can't I gain my self-esteem from my accomplishments, intelligence, and principles, from my relationships with people who love and accept me no matter how I feel about my appearance?

I'm just so over it.

(Edited to clarify a few ideas...)


----------



## limr (Sep 12, 2014)

Here's a model who is a size 8 - EIGHT - and that is still not skinny or beautiful enough.

Model Blasts the Company That Slimmed Her Body With Photoshop | TakePart

If someone who is a size eight is complaining about the body image that is being set as a standard of beauty, can you imagine how women who are size 12, 14, or 16 feel? Women who may be perfectly healthy but will never ever fit the standard. 

Even if comments aren't directed specifically to her, she can still be made to feel shamed. Sometimes a celebrity gains weight or there are unflattering pictures of that person in the media, and horrible things are said about her appearance. Yes, it happens to men sometimes too, but it's far more likely to be a woman who is the target of the scorn. Then, the real-life women hear and read these comments and think, "She looks like me or better than me and that's what they are saying about her...what are people saying about me?"


----------



## mishele (Sep 12, 2014)

It's all going to be alright. Just go eat a twinkie.


----------



## bentcountershaft (Sep 12, 2014)

limr said:


> What if I don't give four flying f***s about whether or not I'm beautiful? Can't I gain my self-esteem from my accomplishments, intelligence, and principles, from my relationships with people who love and accept me no matter how I feel about my appearance?
> 
> I'm just so over it.



To me, this is the only rational response to it.  Ignore them and if you can ignore any urge you may have to buy their products.  Other than that I don't know what else can really be done.  Try to forget that the people purporting these ideas are people at all, because they hardly qualify.  They certainly don't see us as people, only a consumers.  The oldest marketing trick in the book is to make sales based on envy.  Thousands of years later and we're still falling for it.


----------



## runnah (Sep 12, 2014)

I just don't want people to confuse the issue of physical health with mental health. Sure it may suck to be told you are orca fat, but getting a foot cut off from diabetes is no picnic either.


----------



## mmaria (Sep 12, 2014)

runnah said:


> Confession time and I think most guys are right there with me on this. It's very hard not to but most time when seeing a women the first thought is "would i do her?".
> Chances are I am just a sexual deviant but I think I am not alone in this.





runnah said:


> We are all dumb animals. Women want safety and to be provided for, men want to screw. Pretty damn simple.


I don't know why this is a "confession." What you said here is a fact and the fact is also that you guys would do 98% of women, but of course, it's just because you're so primitive. What's stopping you to "do" almost every women you meet? 

It's the true that we all react instinctively first and sometimes we won't even "know/recognize" why are we reacting/are attracted to a certain person that doesn't fit our beauty standards. It's just in our nature...
Of course...woman chooses... and she choses based on which male can give her the best possible genetic combination for her descendents. A woman will make her choice within just 10 seconds. Her decision will be based on lots of criterias which you guys would never understand  ok... maybe one, smell-completely primitive but so crucial.

I am a woman (if you didn't realise so far ) and I "confess" also that the first thing that comes to my mind when I meet a guy is: "Would I do him?" So what!!?
I'll simply note: "No, no, no, no, no, no,...., no no, yes, no, no, no...., no... oh yes and with a pleasure!" and that's it, I'll move on and have a normal interaction with that person.

It's a real shame that, even though we are a lot smarter than you guys, we let ourselves to be "toys" made by media and completely accepted that we should all look like "those girls." I hate, hate those "duck and fish" selfies, breasts all over the place, tons of makeup and such...

As for me personally, I grew up thinking how ugly I was and no man will ever want me unless I become smart, intelligent and funny. Till this day I think that every man ever, who was attracted to me, wasn't attracted because of my appearance, but because of my personality. Objectively speaking I was never that ugly that I couldn't attract a guy, never had issues with my weight and never had two heads, but also, I never fitted in "media's beauty standard."

When I see an overweight person, I'll think: "What are the problems she/he have?" When I see some silicon lips and boobs, I don't have to ask myself about their problems, I know what their problem is.

And, I forgot to ask... WTF is "poon"!!?


----------



## mmaria (Sep 13, 2014)

another one 






__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=312467918867378


----------



## pgriz (Sep 13, 2014)

Maybe the "doing him/her" is a phase people pass through.  I'll admit to being rather randy when I was younger, but even then I was attracted to intelligent women with the ability to have an interesting conversation and have a good laugh.

Maria, replace the second "o" by "r".  An art form that celebrates superficiality.


----------



## mmaria (Sep 13, 2014)

pgriz said:


> Maybe the "doing him/her" is a phase people pass through.  I'll admit to being rather randy when I was younger, but even then I was attracted to intelligent women with the ability to have an interesting conversation and have a good laugh.


I don't think "doing him/her thought" is a phase, but I don't also think that people spend lots of time thinking about it. That thought lasts less than a second and from all information I got, it happen to all of us (it's a primitive, instinctively part of a human being-pardon my English, I have no proper words for what I'm trying to say), just someone is more conscious about it than someone else. 
That's just a thought, not something we act on, after all, we're humans. 

And of course, intelligent man/woman will always be attracted to intelligent man/woman.



pgriz said:


> Maria, replace the second "o" by "r".  An art form that celebrates superficiality.


 I know, I know Paul. I was  just kidding, that's why I added a winkey


----------



## pgriz (Sep 13, 2014)

See, that's the problem with text-only messaging.  You just don't get the body language part.  And I'm lousy at reading in between the lines of text.


----------



## mmaria (Sep 13, 2014)

pgriz said:


> See, that's the problem with text-only messaging.  You just don't get the body language part.  And I'm lousy at reading in between the lines of text.


agree on everything except that you're lousy at anything


----------



## pgriz (Sep 13, 2014)

Maria, you're being kind, but thank you.  However, you haven't had the benefit of my wife's opinion which is that sometimes I'm completely tone-deaf when it comes to understanding nuance.  Fortunately, she's usually there to assist me when I completely misread the situation, and pull me out of what otherwise would be a very uncomfortable place.  And there are times when the situation is reversed, and she gets something wrong and I help smooth the waters.  But she cleans up my messes at least ten times more frequently than the other way around.


----------



## mmaria (Sep 13, 2014)

Paul, I don't worry about you at all, I knew you would understand, but, if YOU didn't get what I was trying to tell, then I don't want to even imagine what others were thinking!

and


----------



## bribrius (Sep 15, 2014)

I don't get it.

I just want to get off. How hard is that?
this is all too complicated. This that self image thing again?
I admit, I do clean the wax out of my ears. I expect a woman to do the same.
weight, well....
if you cant be on top, well there is a problem. bedroom takes some health. it is natural to be attracted to health.

I don't like the ones that are too thin though. NOthing but bones. like laying with a board.
skin softness is a huge thing. And eyes and voice. Really nothing like the touch of a woman, and touching a woman, feeling the softness and running the fingers along skin. The smell.
But really, attitude makes a huge difference too.
But I suppose, if you are dog, well the rest don't matter. woof.

people usually end up with about their class, sometimes some accidently get placed from different classes  but the socio economic and attractive puzzle might be part of Darwinism and hard to resist. It is all about the mating.
But oh, is the mating fun now isn't it.

Much is about the connection. That sexual tension, connection. And later release.
Then again, there are women that might only be a five physically, but  they got that "look" and sensualness it drives them up, up, up, higher. where a 9 physically can actually be unattractive, no look, no sensuality, bad attitude. Even smell plays a part.

what was this about again?


----------



## JacaRanda (Sep 15, 2014)

My sense of what is attractive is all over the place.  If it looks good then dammit it looks good.  Getting to know what looks good could totally blow the attractiveness or in some cases make attractive.  

Damn she's fine or damn look at those jeans.  2 seconds after that it's back to reality.  




Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## bribrius (Sep 15, 2014)

.....is still thinking about runnah and maria and that the first thing they think of with everyone they meet is if they would have sex with them.


huh.......

oddly enough, that doesn't cross my mind. not sure if I am rare or what but It really doesn't occur to me (could be too many years of marriage)


----------



## JacaRanda (Sep 15, 2014)

Bummer, I can't see the video now.


----------



## bribrius (Sep 15, 2014)

JacaRanda said:


> Bummer, I can't see the video now.


had no intention of watching it anyway. The women self image thing has been around for decades.


what do they want arranged marriages and covering faces like some of the religious sects?

Not knowing what your woman look like until your wedding day isn't my kind of lottery.


----------



## limr (Sep 15, 2014)

I don't think of whether or not I'd have sex with the person, but I do notice whether or not I find the person physically attractive. That's a split-second decision, really, but it doesn't jump to thoughts of sex until I am attracted to more than just the physical appearance.

I remember many years ago, I had a student who was really handsome - so handsome that I was a little nervous that I'd be distracted by him while teaching. Within the first week or two, however, I learned that he was a super nice guy but kinda dumb as a box of rocks, and I lost any kind of attraction to him.

The opposite happens as well. Personality, intelligence, character...all these things can make a man incredibly attractive, even if his physical appearance isn't remarkable in an objective sense.

Men do respond to visual stimuli more than other factors and more than women do, and men aren't the only ones who drive the media and the standards of beauty. Women compete with each other all the time. It's an evolutionary thing. We strive to be beautiful for men (and therefore chosen for reproduction), and we strive to be _more_ beautiful than other women so we will be chosen instead of someone else. We do this by trying to make ourselves into what we think men want. And these days, the media is telling us what is desirable and this is our yardstick.

Of course, men DO also have other criteria for how they choose a more permanent mate, or even temporary mates. Okay, a lot of men are total sluts and will sleep with anything with a heartbeat, but others are choosier and look not only at appearance but at a woman's character.

I'd love it if everyone - men and women alike, and also media, retailers, consumers - would pay more attention to those other criteria that we all have and less time on appearance. Will it happen? Hell no. Not in any significant, widespread way. I can only control myself, and so I'll just focus on my own attitude, values, and behavior.


----------



## limr (Sep 15, 2014)

bribrius said:


> had no intention of watching it anyway. The women self image thing has been around for decades.
> 
> 
> what do they want arranged marriages and covering faces like some of the religious sects?
> ...



Who said anything about covering ourselves? How does that even become a conclusion?


----------



## bribrius (Sep 15, 2014)

limr said:


> Who said anything about covering ourselves? How does that even become a conclusion?


me.
To stop us men from being tempted and subdued by such beauty into the arms of evilness and impurity.


----------



## limr (Sep 15, 2014)

bribrius said:


> me.
> To stop us men from being tempted and subdued by such beauty into the arms of evilness and impurity.



It's not our responsibility to ensure that you all keep it in your pants.


----------



## bribrius (Sep 15, 2014)

The Excellent Woman
_Proverbs Chapter 31 : 10_

1 The words of king Lemuel, the prophecy that his mother taught him.
2 What, my son? and what, the son of my womb? and what, the son of my vows?
3 Give not thy strength unto women, nor thy ways to that which destroyeth kings.
4 _It is_ not for kings, O Lemuel, _it is_ not for kings to drink wine; nor for princes strong drink:
5 Lest they drink, and forget the law, and pervert the judgment of any of the afflicted.
6 Give strong drink unto him that is ready to perish, and wine unto those that be of heavy hearts.
7 Let him drink, and forget his poverty, and remember his misery no more.
8 Open thy mouth for the dumb in the cause of all such as are appointed to destruction.
9 Open thy mouth, judge righteously, and plead the cause of the poor and needy.
10 Who can find a virtuous woman? for her price _is_ far above rubies.
11 The heart of her husband doth safely trust in her, so that he shall have no need of spoil.
12 She will do him good and not evil all the days of her life.
13 She seeketh wool, and flax, and worketh willingly with her hands.
14 She is like the merchants' ships; she bringeth her food from afar.
15 She riseth also while it is yet night, and giveth meat to her household, and a portion to her maidens.
16 She considereth a field, and buyeth it: with the fruit of her hands she planteth a vineyard.
17 She girdeth her loins with strength, and strengtheneth her arms.
18 She perceiveth that her merchandise _is_ good: her candle goeth not out by night.
19 She layeth her hands to the spindle, and her hands hold the distaff.
20 She stretcheth out her hand to the poor; yea, she reacheth forth her hands to the needy.
21 She is not afraid of the snow for her household: for all her household _are_ clothed with scarlet.
22 She maketh herself coverings of tapestry; her clothing _is_ silk and purple.
23 Her husband is known in the gates, when he sitteth among the elders of the land.
24 She maketh fine linen, and selleth _it_; and delivereth girdles unto the merchant.
25 Strength and honour _are_ her clothing; and she shall rejoice in time to come.
26 She openeth her mouth with wisdom; and in her tongue _is_ the law of kindness.
27 She looketh well to the ways of her household, and eateth not the bread of idleness.
28 Her children arise up, and call her blessed; her husband _also_, and he praiseth her.
29 Many daughters have done virtuously, but thou excellest them all.
30 Favour _is_ deceitful, and beauty _is_ vain: _but_ a woman _that_ feareth the LORD, she shall be praised.
31 Give her of the fruit of her hands; and let her own works praise her in the gates.


----------



## limr (Sep 15, 2014)

There's a lot of stuff in the Bible.

"However, you may purchase male or female slaves from among the foreigners who live among you. You may also purchase the children of such resident foreigners, including those who have been born in your land. You may treat them as your property, passing them on to your children as a permanent inheritance. You may treat your slaves like this, but the people of Israel, your relatives, must never be treated this way." 
(Leviticus 25:44-46 NLT)

What's your point?


----------



## bribrius (Sep 15, 2014)

"Of course, men DO also have other criteria for how they choose a more permanent mate, or even temporary mates"


----------



## limr (Sep 15, 2014)

bribrius said:


> "Of course, men DO also have other criteria for how they choose a more permanent mate, or even temporary mates"



Yeah, but how many of us can plant a vineyard and weave linen anymore


----------



## bribrius (Sep 15, 2014)

limr said:


> Yeah, but how many of us can plant a vineyard and weave linen anymore


well.

you can still find a man. But they may end up yelling at you.

.


----------



## limr (Sep 15, 2014)

bribrius said:


> well.
> 
> you can still find a man. But they may end up yelling at you.
> 
> .



As long as he realizes that I yell back.


----------



## bribrius (Sep 15, 2014)

limr said:


> As long as he realizes that I yell back.


lol. well.
like I yelled at my wife when she dropped the ball running things for me. Beauty is only skin deep and there is a lot more to being a woman than how you wear your makeup. Dating and attractiveness in a woman, and a committed relationship with one involving responsibility. Are VERY different things. But you already alluded to this above.
*Proverbs 14:1* - Every wise woman buildeth her house: but the foolish plucketh it down with her hands.
The LEAST of my concerns, concerning my own wife anyway. Has been how she wore her makeup and which shoes or even if she gained ten pounds Sure I still enjoy it when she dresses up but the outlook changes. The amount of responsibility a woman has in a family and the sheer effect they have is immense. They really have astounding roles whether they are working women or stay at home homemakers and their influence and effects fills the house and measures in the children.. Whatever they are, their household becomes even if the guy leads a house the womans influence in that house is seen in every corner and through the children.
A mans effect on his wife is immense, and the wife's effect on the home and children is double immense. A woman is really THAT important. Now (lifestyle depending) the biggest problem I see is women more worried about getting their nails done than feeding their children something for dinner that didn't come out of a box. But this could be a product of our current culture.

seems current culture has handed women too many hats to wear at once. some how they are supposed to stay trim and pretty, work a career, watch kids and take care of house, all at the same time. But in process note that generally women are MUCH more in tune with current culture and market drivers of it more than men are. women are generally much larger consumers of goods than men, and money drives culture.


----------



## mmaria (Sep 16, 2014)

bentcountershaft said:


> .  For what it's worth, the thought only lasts for a fleeting moment.  I don't sit around and dwell on it.  At least not all the time.





bribrius said:


> .....is still thinking about runnah and maria and that the first thing they think of with everyone they meet is if they would have sex with them.



I don't know about the Bible...

A few of us mentioned that "thought of doing someone" lasts just a split of a second. There are lots of researches about this subject, what is happening in all of us when we meet another person... but, I said already what I think and apparently it can be understood in different ways, which is not something I considered before I wrote what I wrote. However...

Women are much more selective than men are. As for me, I'm too selective and rarely meet a person that I'm attracted to that much that I would actually like to have sex with them. Me thinking would I "do" a person I meet have nothing to do with my behavior towards that person, or acting in that direction.  I'm just simply aware of the fact that a certain person is that much attractive to me or not... in a fleeting moment- as bencountershaft mentioned.
For actually going in that direction and acting like that, there are much more criteria that a person needs to fulfill in order to make me want that for real. That's why I've never had a one night stand.


----------



## mmaria (Sep 16, 2014)

limr said:


> Men do respond to visual stimuli more than other factors and more than women do, and men aren't the only ones who drive the media and the standards of beauty. Women compete with each other all the time. It's an evolutionary thing. We strive to be beautiful for men (and therefore chosen for reproduction), and we strive to be _more_ beautiful than other women so we will be chosen instead of someone else. We do this by trying to make ourselves into what we think men want. And these days, the media is telling us what is desirable and this is our yardstick.


I think women are superior to men... but how the hell we let this happen!?


----------



## bribrius (Sep 16, 2014)

mmaria said:


> I don't know about the Bible...
> 
> A few of us mentioned that "thought of doing someone" lasts just a split of a second. There are lots of researches about this subject, what is happening in all of us when we meet another person... but, I said already what I think and apparently it can be understood in different ways, which is not something I considered before I wrote what I wrote. However...
> 
> ...


i don't follow this. i never really put that much thought in deciding to have sex with women it just happened. And after that second was over.....


----------



## bribrius (Sep 16, 2014)

mmaria said:


> I think women are superior to men... but how the hell we let this happen!?


perhaps it depends on the type of men you know


----------



## mmaria (Sep 16, 2014)

bribrius said:


> perhaps it depends on the type of men you know


nope. women are superior to men. period.

(but sadly there are some exceptions in our kind)


----------



## mishele (Sep 16, 2014)

mmaria said:


> nope. women are superior to men. period.


Damn straight!!! You go girl! We taken over the world!!


----------



## mmaria (Sep 16, 2014)

mishele said:


> Damn straight!!! You go girl! We taken over the world!!


piece of cake really


----------



## runnah (Sep 16, 2014)

mishele said:


> Damn straight!!! You go girl! We taken over the world!!



No wonder things are terrible.


----------



## runnah (Sep 16, 2014)

You can't disagree with me! I am a man!


----------



## mishele (Sep 16, 2014)

runnah said:


> You can't disagree with me! I am a man!


Silly boy, run along.


----------



## JacaRanda (Sep 16, 2014)

mishele said:


> It's ok!! I eye up women and men! hehe So what does that make me?!



An Eye Upener?


----------



## Vince.1551 (Sep 16, 2014)

The video wouldn't even load for me ...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## limr (Sep 16, 2014)

Apparently, "This video is no longer available due to a copyright claim by Autour de Minuit."


----------



## Vince.1551 (Sep 16, 2014)

Aww I missed it 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## limr (Sep 16, 2014)

Vince.1551 said:


> Aww I missed



It seems to still be working here: Supervenus: When Plastic Surgery Goes Beyond Horrible (VIDEO) - Izismile.com


----------



## bribrius (Sep 19, 2014)

mishele said:


> mmaria said:
> 
> 
> > nope. women are superior to men. period.
> ...


cool can you clean it up some, maybe a little vacuuming or do the dishes it seems a tad dirty.


----------



## limr (Sep 19, 2014)

bribrius said:


> mishele said:
> 
> 
> > Damn straight!!! You go girl! We taken over the world!!
> ...



Are your hands painted on?


----------

